# British bulldog



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Got this little bad boy almost for free. I've done a lot of research on it and I still can't come up with a true caliber. A .44 mag cartridge fits perfect in the cylinder but it pokes out about a 1/4" past the front of the cylinder. I think it's a .44 special but I'm not sure. Black hills makes a .44 Russian with low pressure and I'm thinking of getting a box to shoot. Anyhow, if anyone knows the true caliber let me know. It looked like **** when I got it but she cleaned up nice with some never dull.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Wikipedia shows it as a .44 bulldog, .442 Webley, or .45 Adams cartridge. Not sure if that helps you any.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Bull_Dog_revolver


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

It is a double action pistol too, probably not worth a lot, but looks like a sweet little ppcket pistol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbite said:


> It is a double action pistol too, probably not worth a lot, but looks like a sweet little pocket pistol.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Does not always have to be worth something. Sometimes "its cool" is more then enough reason to obtain.


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

Its a show piece unless you reload for it


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm going to buy a box of .44 Russian from black hills. It's a black powder cartridge at 650 fps. Pretty sure that won't blow off my hand.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

44 s&w spcl


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

44 British Bulldogs came in several calibers. In 44 cal the 442 Webley and 44 Bulldog caliber were popular. 
All were black powder cartridges. I would not shoot anything with modern smokeless powder out of it. 
If you reload trimming down some 44 spl or mag cases and a slow work up of blackpowder under a 220 grain lead bullet should give you a safe starting point. I believe they used heeled bullets so keep that in mind.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

99% of them I have run into are 442 . I have made cartridges by cutting down 44mg bras & 44 sp brass. The
specs to load it are in Cartridges of the World by Barnes. I used lite load of Unique / 180gr cast bullet. A
44 mg or 44sp die will seat the bullet, but will not crimp the bullet. A 44 Russian die will crimp it. Loaded the
bullets as cast with cake lube. Bore dia is larger than American 44s. (.430 cast) If gun is in good shape the
44 Russians can be fired in it, smaller dia bullet will lessen pressure. Cases may come out blacked with
soot, from undersized case of Russian. They ain't target pistols anywho. Can't remember off hand but
either Garfield or Mckinely was assassinated with a British Bulldog. And I think some were made under
contract to H&R in this country. Webley and H&R had some kind of business deal going on at turn of
century. Somebody has barrowed my book or I would give you specs.
IT IS NOT A 44 SPECIAL, Would blow cylinder for sure!


----------

